# advise, include mic pre in sound card calibr.?



## bradp (May 4, 2012)

yup, noob here! hope this is in the right forum! pardon me if not!

ok, If when setting up for sound card cal., I use a direct box to include the mic pre in the sound card calibration setup, will I be able to make the mic pre transparent in the measurements?

routing : mac line out>>DI>>mic pre in>>mic pre line out>>mac line in

(i would be using the same pre to do measurements)

mac quad intel, 10.6.8, focusrite 428 or mackie 1604 mic pre, countryman DI, DBX rta-m condenser mic.

tia!!
brad


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I include all the electronics found in the test chain ( when making the soundcard "correction file" / ie; the "so-called" soundcard calibration ) . This is done so that all devices have their response characteristics compensated for, by REW .

> Here's an example of the fairly mediocre LF response to the pre-amp ( of my M-Audio Fast Track Ultra ) .










> BTW, why have you included a DI within your chain of electronics ?
> Either pre-amp ( on it's own ) should be able to drive a low-impedance signal directly into the Mac .

:sn:


----------



## bradp (May 4, 2012)

hi earl!
the DI would be to connect the mac line out to the mic pre in...this would include the mic pre in the cal?
if i go direct into the line in of the pre (mackie 1604 channel in) that would bybass the pre?
but then:
on second thought, if i dont use the DI when room testing with the mic, that would skew the results?

to clarify: i need the hi imp out of the mac card to go thru the lo imp input of the mic pre, to get accurate results?
thanks for your reply! ;-)
b


----------

